# Cracked Manifold Luck??



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone had any luck with the factory replacing those?
My 2001 has a cracked passenger side one. Its been leaking for a good year or so I would say...but I never thought about it much. Well the "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" light came on this past weekend. Took it to Autozone to pull the code....1st code was the Knock Sensor on Bank 1.....2nd code was O2 sensor..exhaust leak stuff.

My Frontier has had the manifolds replaced once by the factory at 35K and its got roughly 88K on it. The replace was done by the previous owner though. I am hoping since it has happened again maybe Nissan will step in and handle his one. What do you people think? I have already called them...just waiting on a call back now.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

not to be a spoil sport but good luck with that.


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

i am thinking the same thing but you never know until you try
how many have had this issue...i figure if enough have had the issue and call maybe they will fix it under a voluntary recall

seems like many have had it


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Well got a call back from Nissan. They said bring the car to a local Nissan dealership and hve them look it over. Once that is done, the dealership will contact Nissan and see what can be done. NO GUARANTEES of course. I would have to pay for the diagnostic out of pocket if Nissan decided not to cover the issue.

Told them I do not trust any local dealership after a few bad dealings with them.
Nissan said will with your long history with Nissan it is something we would consider fixing but no guarantee that we will.

I have owned:
1990 Nissan Pulsar NX
1990 Infinity Q45
1995 Nissan Hardbody
1990 Nissan 300ZXTT
1991 Nissan 300ZXTT
and now finally the 2001 Nissan Frontier


so no luck but oh well
looks like manifold last for roughly 50K...what a bummer
guess fix it sell it and go back to Toyota...they seem better in quality
at least my 1993.5 Toyota Supra Turbo was


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Crazy thing
"Service Engine Soon" light went away all by itself now...
who knows what...but its not there anymore
still here the leak though hehehe


----------



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a cracked manifold also... it was replaced under warranty. But im the orig owner, it was replaced around 70k miles, covred by the governments 80k emissions warranty. Im at about 78k miles now


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

*Nissan Consumer Affairs is worthless*
Called last week about my cracked passenger manifold again after hearing the possibility of a nation wide settlement. They said I would get a call back the next business day from a regional representative. 2 days later no call. Try again the following week. Same thing I should get a call the next business day from a regional representative...NO CALL again.
Tried again today and we will see tomorrow.

Nissan is pretty low on customer service that is for sure


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Well the regional rep finally called back. They still will not do anything about it.
If anyone has a cracked manifold, please call Nissan Consucker Affairs and notify them. If they get enough calls, they might issue out a nation wide recall...its a shot in the dark but still worth it.


----------



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

I had two fixed now... the first was under warranty because of mileage... and the 2nd, nissan consumer affairs said they'd take care of the repairs... so i didnt hafta pay


----------



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

BTW i also kinda got the run around, it took about a week after the first call before someone finally got back to me, and that was after i kept calling asking what the status was... but it was covered. my nissan dealership said they are seeing it a lot more on frontiers.


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

well its good to know you got yours fixed the 2nd time around
honestly
Nissan really is pathetic about this issue.
I am still going to harrass them down the road again. I am going to use you story also to let them know.


----------



## Vycor (Jul 10, 2006)

Its really an ongoing issue that im hearing a LOT more with trucks in the 2002 range and older. My buddy had to have his done, he paid for it since he has it customized and didn't want them touching it. Me, ive had 2 sides fixed already... and otehrs are complaining... i would expect a recall soon, but im not too sure bout it, they should it'd be the right thing to do.


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont think that recall will come soon by the info the regional rep was saying.
I asked had she heard about this issue alot and she said "NO". Probably to save
face though.
I still urge anyone that has had this issue to call in and let Nissan know. Even if you have 
fixed the problem yourself.


----------



## FisHingTiTan (Jan 10, 2010)

Well i baught my Titan used, fully loaded 2wd/Off road package and my manifolds are cracked after a month of having it took it to nissan place they looked up vin # said it was covered under warrantee, made appointment and when i whent up to drop truck off the next week, they looked at my name and saw that it was not the same person who baught the warrantee and said that the truck wasnt warranteed except for that person.. not the truck, I was so mad and disapointed in the fact that they had my name when i came the first time and told me i was good to go.. and then i get screwed. but love the truck best in its class i just cant afford the manifolds to be fixed at this time and the sound is driving me crazy


----------



## FisHingTiTan (Jan 10, 2010)

Please give me number to affairs office i would like to call also


----------

